# Fish Taxidermy Question



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

I was recently blessed to go on a guided Steelhead fishing trip in my native state, Oregon. I was fortunate enough to land a beautiful native buck but the guide didn't have a tape measure or anything to get measurements of the fish, as I was considering getting a replica of the fish. Any ideas on how to get rough measurements from the pictures we took? Also what is the going price right now for a replica?







Thanks,

Picture of the fish https://i.imgur.com/ipzix5P.jpg


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

The best way is to measure one of your finger nails and then use it as the scale to estimate the length and girth. A good repro will probably be in the $15-20 an inch.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Yup, what Packout said. Before retiring from Taxidermy, my pricing was $21 an inch. Your holding about a $700 fish.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

For curiosity reasons, I looked up a reproduction Steelhead. 32" long 15-3/4" girth. repo is $225. I also added the eyes.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

$7


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

that's a skinny brook trout Dallan. I'd have thrown it back...


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

So it's you and your brother that is leading to all the stunted brook trout on the boulder. Should be keeping the skinny ones


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Brookie said:


> So it's you and your brother that is leading to all the stunted brook trout on the boulder. Should be keeping the skinny ones


nope. after we release them, we then hit them with a dose of rotenone! 

seriously -- Your comment tells me that our continued fight to educate anglers on brook trout fisheries on the Boulder is working! Good job Brookie. We still have a long way to go...


----------



## dale_che (Nov 6, 2017)

If you want an exact measurement you could download a public program that physicists use called image J off of the internet and look up instructions on how to measure something in a picture. I used it in college, and it is very precise. If a rough estimate is satisfactory though then you’ll save yourself some time using a simpler method


----------

